# Crisis in America, can we help as martial artists?



## Hung Fa Moose (Dec 9, 2005)

*Crisis in America, can we help as martial artists?* Hello all, 

Lately I've been noticing alot of troubling things in the States, just through news and other media. Many Americans seem to be suffering from an identity crisis of some sorts. Very few individuals these days seem to be sure of who they are. Look at our movies and novels of late, many deal with this problem for the main character, they are searching for their purpose, their identity. As martial artists, we train to find this so that we are able to act without hesitation when pushed into threatening scenarioss. We are sure of ourselves and know what we can do, should do, will do when presented with challenges. Not too many people in my experience are able to hold their own, whether it be mentally or physically. As a teacher, I see this more, with parents who should not be having children (due to lack of emotional/mental maturity, finances, and many other reasons), don't want the ones they have, etc. What happened to the days of owning up and taking responsibility for one's actions and their consequences? Those days seem to have gone away. Can we as martial artists possibly strive to being some sanity to this situation? Any thoughts?


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 9, 2005)

Hung Fa Moose said:
			
		

> *Crisis in America, can we help as martial artists?* Hello all,
> 
> Lately I've been noticing alot of troubling things in the States, just through news and other media. Many Americans seem to be suffering from an identity crisis of some sorts. Very few individuals these days seem to be sure of who they are. Look at our movies and novels of late, many deal with this problem for the main character, they are searching for their purpose, their identity. As martial artists, we train to find this so that we are able to act without hesitation when pushed into threatening scenarioss. We are sure of ourselves and know what we can do, should do, will do when presented with challenges. Not too many people in my experience are able to hold their own, whether it be mentally or physically. As a teacher, I see this more, with parents who should not be having children (due to lack of emotional/mental maturity, finances, and many other reasons), don't want the ones they have, etc. What happened to the days of owning up and taking responsibility for one's actions and their consequences? Those days seem to have gone away. Can we as martial artists possibly strive to being some sanity to this situation? Any thoughts?


 
First ... welcome.

Second ... please see this thread, from the rules sub-forum http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=427484&postcount=1

Specifically, note the rule on cross posting.

Lastly ... I would say, in regards to your comments;

expand your experience .... if "in your experience" ... anything.

and, I believe it was Michael Jackson who said something about 'The Man In the Mirror'.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

It would have helped if there had only been one thread about this. I'm choosing the Philosophy forum because I think it best applies here.

I believe that each of us affects the world every day by our actions. Even though other people are too often consumed with their own lives to hardly notice us, each thing we do or say (or don't do or say) has an impact on those around us.

I greatly desire to change the world in a positive way. The only way I can do this on a daily basis is by exhibiting all of the virtues I believe in. Through this I hope to be not only a good direct influence but also a good role model for others.

Teaching martial arts allows us to not only role model but also impart direct teaching to our students. I think the greatest benefit of martial arts, however, is that it empowers us with the perspective and discipline to continue acting with conviction even when the world around seems to work against us.

The basic tenets of religion should work the same way, although organized religion rarely does. When the world seems to sink deeper every day into a dark quagmire of isolation, we each need to search out all avenues of spiritual strength. For me, martial arts has been the strongest of those avenues.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 14, 2005)

My reply would be to be the best person that you can. Exhibit the true martial art credo of "Mind, Body, Spirit" and be a positive influence on those around you. Maybe, just maybe, you may make a positive difference in someone's life. They in turn, could be the same thing for somebody else.

We can only influence our own little part of the world, but every little bit helps.


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, This is my belief!  There is only on way we can change the world and that is if we can raise one good child and they in turn raise one good child we all can change the world to be good.

Purpose is to be role models for the children to follow and hope in turn they will be for their children.

If you teach people to be bad they will grow up to be a bad person....are we losing this war?

Hate and all the other evil stuffs kids learning from adults.....who 's fault...the parents......who didn't know how to be good and teach others to be good....

..........at least we can help our children to today (including those in the martial art classes)........................Aloha


----------



## Hung Fa Moose (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I offer my apologies for the multiple posts as well. Sorry I haven't been on in a while to be more active in the discussion, this month has been most busy for me with lots of travel and school.


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with everyone else in that the best course of action is to lead by example.  I'm glad this subject has been brought up because making a difference, by whatever means, is something I feel strongly about.  I hope this topic grows.


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I guess this topic hasn't grown.  I'd like to make an attempt to bring it back.  

While my last post to this topic spoke of leading by example, I'd like to entertain a different question.  What about taking a more active role with our skills in order to make a difference?  I'm not suggesting that some of us go out as samurai and "serve" justice.  I'm not exactly sure what I'm suggesting.  But, maybe this will spark some ideas in the minds of whoever might read this.  Or, at least make for some interesting discussion.  

As a final thought, allow me to say this.  With all the remarkable attributes (power, wisdom, self-control, focus, etc.) of the martial arts, it seems to me that more should be possible.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2006)

My own thoughts on the topic are these.
Firstly I heartily agree with Navarre when he said that we are responsible for how things are in this world (ok, that wasn't verbatium but my interpretation).
We each owe a debt to the ones that do us a kindness; whether it be a friendly greeting or pulling our butts out of a burning house ... or anywhere in between. We owe a debt to not pay them back (except when it's good manners to do so) but to pay them "forward". 
Of all the good deeds I try to accomplish in my life whenever the need (or whim strikes me) arises, my only expectation of the person I helped is to do someone else in kind.
Like a pebble dropped in a still pond, I hope that whatever good that I do will expand outwards touching other lives.
What has this got to do with us as Martial Artists? IMO very little but it has everything to do with each of us as human beings.
But you ask how AS Martial Artists can we make this world a better place? By allowing the discipline, awareness, understanding and all the other benefits our individual selected arts teaches us to come through in our day to day actions and interactions with others. Quietly, humbly and effectively.

:asian:


----------

